# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Striae - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*

Striae zijn lijn- of streepvormige huidverkleuringen, die op verschillende delen van het lichaam kunnen voorkomen en ontstaan door sterk oprekken van de huid. Dit gebeurt meestal door zwangerschap, versnelde groei tijdens de puberteit, zwaarlijvigheid en sterke af- of toename van het lichaamsgewicht. Striae komen tevens voor bij het syndroom van Cushing en behandeling met corticosteroïden. Striae worden ook wel striemen genoemd.

*Verschijnselen, diagnose en behandeling*

Striae komen bij zwangere vrouwen vaak voor op de borsten en buik, vooral in de laatste drie maanden van de zwangerschap. Striae tijdens de puberteit komen bij meisjes meestal voor op de dijen, billen, borsten en heupen en bij jongens op de schouders, dijen en onderrug. Striae kunnen groot zijn wanneer ze worden veroorzaakt door het gebruik van corticosteroïden in tabletvorm of injectie of door het syndroom van Cushing. De striemen kunnen in deze situaties over het hele lichaam voorkomen, ook in het gezicht. Striae die zijn veroorzaakt door plaatselijk aanbrengen van corticosteroïden op de huid, kunnen ook in de verschillende lichaamsplooien voorkomen. In het begin zijn de striemen verdikte, rood- of paarsachtige strepen (striae rubra). De huid in de streep is doorgaans dunner dan erbuiten en glanst. De striemen kunnen gepaard gaan met lichte jeuk. Na enige tijd worden de strepen wit of huidkleurig en gaan er fijn gerimpeld of als littekens uitzien. De striae kunnen enkele millimeters tot centimeters breed en tot wel verscheidene centimeters lang zijn.
De diagnose wordt gesteld op basis van de medische voorgeschiedenis, het verhaal van de patiënt en de verschijnselen. Tevens wordt een lichamelijk onderzoek verricht. Soms wordt door middel van een huidbiopsie een weefselmonster weggenomen en onder de microscoop bekeken om andere aandoeningen uit te sluiten. Daarnaast kunnen aanvullende onderzoeken nodig zijn om het syndroom van Cushing uit te sluiten.
Bij jongeren met striae is behandeling niet altijd nodig, omdat deze na verloop van tijd mogelijk minder opvallend worden of helemaal verdwijnen. Als striae worden behandeld, is dat meestal om cosmetische redenen. In een vroeg stadium kan plaatselijke behandeling met van vitamine A afgeleide middelen verbetering geven. Tevens is aangetoond dat het uiterlijk van de striae enigszins verbetert met laserbehandeling. Striae veroorzaken over het algemeen geen klachten en complicaties. 

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

